# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Help

## WDoss

My PC is sluggish, opening explorer is an ordeal, non-responsive programs, my CPU runs at 90-100% with no apparent processes open.

Attached is the file from the Kapersky manual disinfection

Any help is appreciated greatly\

Wes Doss

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Make a log file of Malwarebytes Antimalware: http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php

----------

